# Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia



## kmf (19. September 2008)

*Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

In Folge eines schlechten 2. Quartals entlässt NVidia einen Teil seiner Belegschaft. Quelle: Entlassungen bei Nvidia - Golem.de

Wenn man an die schweren Zeiten von AMD/ATi zurückdenkt, die noch nicht mal ein Jahr zurückliegen, kann's einem schwindlig werden, wie nahe Erfolg und Misserfolg zusammen liegen. Hatte NVidia mit dem G80 noch Millionengewinne eingefahren, veränderte sich die Sitution nach Release der AMD/ATi HD48xx-Reihe drastisch, vielleicht weil man die Entwicklung durch den G80 Erfolg schleifen ließ und nur ein mäßig schnelleres Produkt zum fast doppelten Preis der Konkurrenz in den Markt drücken wollte? Die Teile blieben wie Blei in den Regalen liegen und erst durch massive Preisnachlässe waren sie absetzbar. 

Auch haben die kurzfristig auf den Markt geworfenen, stark beschnittenen Garfikkarten nicht gerade zu einem positiveren Image für NVidia verholfen, eher das Gegenteil.

Ist das schon der Beginn eines sich anbahnenden Niedergangs eines Marktführers in Sachen Grafikbeschleuniger.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Typischer Fall von Missmanagment, siehe 3dfx, die haben auch über Jahre das selbe verkauft, nur in anderer Aufmachung...

Nvidia hat nach dem G80 gepennt, warum auch immer.
Dazu noch das ganze 'Nummernchaos', das mit erscheinen der G92 Chips eingeführt wurde...

Von fehlendem D3D10*.1* sprechen wir noch garnicht, das ist auch ein durchaus vorhandener Faktor...


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

hmmm... selber schuld?
NVidia hat sich sehr lange sehr arrogant verhalten. Der erfolg der G80 reihe ist ihnen zu kopf gestiegen, was man ja auch an dem Hickhack um die SLI lizenz sehen konnte.
Der neue konkurrenzkampf ist nur gut.


----------



## kmf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Auch die Panne mit den Mobile-Chips weitet sich immer mehr aus.

Und Larrabee mit Intel als neuer Konkurrent steht dazu auch noch vor der Tür und NVidia hat auch das bisher auf die leichte Schulter genommen und lange Zeit nur darüber geschmunzelt.

NVidia wird sich zwar nun verstärkt auf CUDA fokusieren. Trotzdem bin ich mal gespannt, ob sie die Kurve noch kriegen.


----------



## Filico (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Ein Großteil des Verlustes fallen ja auf die Rückstellungen zurück, die man zwecks evtl. defekter Notebook-Grafikchips zurücklegen musste. 

Klar ist in jedem Fall, dass der GT200 nicht die erhoffte Mehrleistung gegenüber den Ati-Karten gebracht hat und die zudem günstiger im P/L-Verhältnis sind. Trotzdem, denke ich, hat Nvidia ein gutes Portfolio und wird nicht gleich an einem schlechten Quartal untergehen.

Jetzt, wo die Konkurrenz wieder da ist, muss sich Nvidia halt etwas anstrengen


----------



## bobby (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

ich denke nvidia wird nächstes jahr entsprechend wieder kontern und ati hat wieder das nachsehen wie fast immer


----------



## STSLeon (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Ich denke, dass Nvidia einfach selber schuld, weil sie massiv gepennt haben. Die komplette 9XXX Serie einfach für den Ar*** und da hätten sie sich lieber auf die neuen GPUs konzentriert. Zudem frisst der Preiskampf die Gewinnmargen extrem auf, wenn man noch an die Launchpreise denkt mit denen man sich Nvidia bestimmt dumm verdient hätte.


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Was mich seit ca. 1 Jahr etwas an Nvidia stört ist, dass eine "neue" Serie nach der anderen erscheint, die aber fast zu 100% identisch sind. z.B. 8800GT = 9800GT. 8800GS = 9600GSO

Das ganze hat eigentlich mit der 8800GT angefangen... Warum nicht gleich 9800GT? und die 8800GTS 320, 640 im Vergleich zur 8800GTS 512. Warum nicht einfach 9800GTS? Namenschaos ohne Ende. Ich blick zwar noch durch aber viele Kunden eben nicht!


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



kmf schrieb:


> NVidia wird sich zwar nun verstärkt auf CUDA fokusieren. Trotzdem bin ich mal gespannt, ob sie die Kurve noch kriegen.


 
Also, die Kurve werden sie auf jeden Fall kriegen, die Frage ist, wie sie am Ende dastehen. Ich tippe aber darauf, dass sie jetzt beide Hebel auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Fransen (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



der8auer schrieb:


> Was mich seit ca. 1 Jahr etwas an Nvidia stört ist, dass eine "neue" Serie nach der anderen erscheint, die aber fast zu 100% identisch sind. z.B. 8800GT = 9800GT. 8800GS = 9600GSO
> 
> Das ganze hat eigentlich mit der 8800GT angefangen... Warum nicht gleich 9800GT? und die 8800GTS 320, 640 im Vergleich zur 8800GTS 512. Warum nicht einfach 9800GTS? Namenschaos ohne Ende. Ich blick zwar noch durch aber viele Kunden eben nicht!



Stimme ich dir zu.
Eine klare Strukturierung der Namen wäre für viele sehr hilfreich, die z.b sich nicht so viel mit HW beschäftigen...

Dass das Namenschaos vielen auf den Sa*** geht dürfte nV doch mittlerweile auch aufgefallen sein, aber wieso geht das jetzt weiter??



> Nvidia ein gutes Portfolio und wird nicht gleich an einem schlechten Quartal untergehen.


Sehe ich genauso, aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich.
Und die Erfolge des G80 sprechen ja auch für sich, nur darf man sich nicht auf soetwas ausruhen....
-->>davor war ATI nämlich auch öfters mal vorne.....




> Jetzt, wo die Konkurrenz wieder da ist, muss sich Nvidia halt etwas anstrengen


Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.
-->>wäre auch blöd, wenn der Markt "einschlafen" würde.


----------



## exa (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



bobby schrieb:


> ich denke nvidia wird nächstes jahr entsprechend wieder kontern und ati hat wieder das nachsehen wie fast immer



lol??? dir is schon klar das das kopf an kopf rennen durch den g80 beendet wurde und nicht "schon immer" so war??? eher das gegenteil... bis zur gf6 serie war meist ati an der spitze...


----------



## kmf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Der Aktienkurs von NVidia ist von 39,67$ auf 10,46$ gefallen. Das ist fast 3/4 des letztjährigen Wertes. Bei einer Kampfübernahme durch Intel könnten die das jetzt schon fast aus der Portokasse bezahlen.


----------



## bobby (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



exa schrieb:


> lol??? dir is schon klar das das kopf an kopf rennen durch den g80 beendet wurde und nicht "schon immer" so war??? eher das gegenteil... bis zur gf6 serie war meist ati an der spitze...



mmhh habe ca 20 jahre pc erfahrung und schon viel ausprobiert ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das ati oft vor der gf6 voraus waren

das macht wahrscheinlich mein alter aus alzi lässt grüßen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Aber die 9800pro sagt dir noch was, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Bobby hat recht...

ATI war nur mit der R300 weit vor nVIdia, danach schaute es (mit damaligen Anwendungen) recht ausgewogen aus...


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Nvidia wird daraus schnell lernen. Die haben Kapital und koennen sowas ganz gut wegstecken. Allerdings ist der Imageverlust schwerwiegender. Gute Produkte verkaufen sich nur gut wenn die Kaeufer das Vertrauen haben, und das fehlt vielen Momentan bei Nvidia.


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Welcher Firma geht es atm net schlecht? Lieber Leute entlassen und die Struktur kräftigen und optimieren anstatt ganz zu Grunde zu gehen .. Von einem weiteren Unternehmen, dass Pleite geht hat im Moment keiner was. Wer soll das denn kaufen? Wohl am ehesten noch Intel..
Und mit jedem Konkurenten weniger, gibt es weniger Fortschritt. 
Stellt euch mal vor, wenn nur noch AMD Graifkchips heraus bringt.. die könnten so lange Entwicklungen zurück halten wie sie wollen, und die Preise bestimmten wie sie lustig sind.

Von daher finde ich das gut, dass nvidia das hoffentlich schnell genug bemerkt.


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Denkt doch nur mal an die Pentium2 / Pentium3 Zeiten zurueck. Intel hat nur langsam mal was schnelleres gebracht. Kaum ist AMD mit dem Athlon auf dem Markt erschienen und alle P3's in Sachen Leistung nur noch hinterher gerannt sind hat Intel was unternommen.

Wir brauchen den Wettbewerb. Jeder Hersteller greift mal daneben.


----------



## kmf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Fudzilla behauptet NVidia trenne sich von bis zu fünf Partnern in der EU. Mit weniger Firmen lasse sich so mehr Geld verdienen, wenn man, wie zurzeit bei NVidia, kein zugkräftiges Produkt anzubieten hat.  

Kommen nicht irgendwann im Oktober die neuen Quartalszahlen? Bin echt mal gespannt, wie die aussehen. Aber auch über die von ATI. Machen derzeit einen riesen Umsatz, aber ob was dabei hängen bleibt?


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Die Probleme mit den Notebook-Grafikkarten wird noch eine Zeitlang für NV zu spüren sein.


----------



## horst--one (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Ich hoffe echt die haben was daraus gelernt. Ich meine der leistungsunterschiwd von der gf8800ultra bis zur GTX 280 ist schon beachtlich vorallem mit AA aber es hat halt nich gereicht.
Ich hoffe die machen beim g300(?) wieder alles richtig, Intel wird ja dann auch mit Labree in den startlöchern stehen. un ich glaube nicht das Labree ein flop wird. Eher das gegenteil


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



kmf schrieb:


> Fudzilla behauptet NVidia trenne sich von bis zu fünf Partnern in der EU. Mit weniger Firmen lasse sich so mehr Geld verdienen, wenn man, wie zurzeit bei NVidia, kein zugkräftiges Produkt anzubieten hat.


Hm, jetzt ist die Frage ob sich nVidia von den Partnern trennt (bezweifle ich eher) oder sich die Partner von nVidia trennen (wahrscheinlicher)??

Weil die Nachfrage nach AMD Produkten dürfte momentan enorm sein, während sie bei nV recht gering ist...
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist bei nV momentan nicht wirklich doll...

Hier hat AMD nV eiskalt erwischt und nutzt das auch aus...


riedochs schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit den Notebook-Grafikkarten wird noch eine Zeitlang für NV zu spüren sein.


Ich bezweifle immer noch, das es nur die Notebook Grafikkarten betrifft...

Meine 8600GT ist ja auch abgeraucht und das dürfte auch ein Produktionsfehler gewesen sein...


----------



## kmf (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Jetzt gehen sogar noch wildere Spekulationen durchs INet. Nur noch ganze sechs Firmen sollen Boardpartner bleiben, der Rest kriegt eins mit der Abrissbirne übergezogen. Ob das ohne größeren Imageschaden für NVidia durchführbar sein wird, wag ich arg zu bezweifeln. Wenn das stimmt, sind sie auf dem besten Wege sich selbst ins Abseits zu kicken.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Ich glaube, es ist nicht ratsam, für uns Laien hier zu spekulieren, NVIDIA befand sich seit Börsennotierung nur im Aufwärtstrend mit einem All-Time-High von $ 47,93 NVIDIA - Weiteres Erholungspotenzial bis... | News | NVIDIA Corporation (US67066G1040) | Aktie | GodmodeTrader.de

Lustigerweise haben sie im 1.Quartal den Gewinn noch um 44% steigern können und auch aus 11/2007 gibt es eine Meldung, dass der Gewinn mehr als verdoppelt wurde und von diesen News gab es auch genug in 2006.

Daraus ableitend ist einfach festzuhalten, dass die "Kriegskasse" von NVIDIA nach wie vor gut gefüllt ist und die ganzen Entlassungen nur präventive Massnahmen darstellen, also keine Sorge um NVIDIA 

Es gibt ja momentan eh kaum noch Aktien, die nicht abstürzen aufgrund der geplatzten Finanzblase an den Weltmärkten.

Was z.Zt. abläuft, ist eine Konsolidierung der Märkte und btw., auch die stolze Daimler AG hat mehr als 3/4 ihres Börsenwertes verloren.

Börsenentwicklung und Geschäftsentwicklung haben nicht viel miteinander zu tun, ich verweise hier auf die Hypo Real Estate, die es von über 15,-- € auf 3,60 € zerschlagen hat und tags darauf steht der Phönix aus der Asche mit 6,50 € wieder auf.
Und das bei nem Pleitegeier, der mit minimum 30-60 Milliarden in der Kreide steht.

Selbst die Analysten sagen gerade "kaufen,kaufen,kaufen" zu NVIDIA

Und so nebenbei, da sieht es, trotz der aktuellen Erfolge (merke: ein früher Vogel macht noch keinen Sommer) beileibe auch nicht rosig aus:
AMD AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Nachrichten | Kurs | (863186,AMD,US0079031078) |

Greetz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



kmf schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen sogar noch wildere Spekulationen durchs INet. Nur noch ganze sechs Firmen sollen Boardpartner bleiben, der Rest kriegt eins mit der Abrissbirne übergezogen. Ob das ohne größeren Imageschaden für NVidia durchführbar sein wird, wag ich arg zu bezweifeln. Wenn das stimmt, sind sie auf dem besten Wege sich selbst ins Abseits zu kicken.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei mehr als 10% der Nutzer überhaupt ankommt, dass Nvidia was damit zu tun hat, dass ein paar Firmen keine Karten mehr anbieten. Und von den 10% werden es auch nicht alle negativ auffassen, ich z.B. seh auch null Sinn darin, dass ich absolut identische Karten von 5 verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen kann.


----------



## TMX (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



> Imageschaden


 
Der Standarduser, der einen Medion PC kauft, erfährt davon gar nichts.  
Meine verrückte These: Wenn Larrabee gut wird ist Nv weg vom Fenster!


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



TMX schrieb:


> Der Standarduser, der einen Medion PC kauft, erfährt davon gar nichts.
> Meine verrückte These: Wenn Larrabee gut wird ist Nv weg vom Fenster!



Ich glaube kaum, dass nVidia so schnell aus dem Grafikkarten markt raus is , ein schlechtes quartal is da doch kein weltuntergang^^
bin echt gespannt auf intels gpu^^ aber ich glauber kaum, dass es so eine "über"gpu ist, dass nVidia bzw. Amd nicht hinterherziehen kann^^
ich lass mich überraschen, seh das allerdings neutral ^^...
auf jedenfall bin ich denke ich mal bei meiner nächsten Graka bei AMD oder falls intels chip gut is bei intel, je nach dem was für mich ansprechender ist.... nVidia is mir im mom nich ... wie soll ich sagen "koscher?"


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Denk ich auch,also nvidia bleibt auf alle FÄlle dabei,allerdings halte ich von Nvidia nix mehr erst bei meien e-bug PC war eine gleich von anfang kaputte 8500 Gt dabei,das hat mich 70 € gekoste,da ich anfangs keien Garantie bekam die zu ersetzen,vorher hatte ich schon mal eine FX 5200 die mir durchgebrannt ist(gpu produktionsfehler),der Austausch von Gigabyte brachte mir ein Modell mit Fehlerhaften Speicher,jetzt hab ich ne ATI 4670(in meinen aktuellen System...) und 0 Probleme+sehr energiesparend....,allerdings in meine 2 Rechner die xfx 6200 war für den Preis TOP,aber sonst schwächelt nvidia bei der QUalität,auch teiweise bei der Leistung


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Denk ich auch,also nvidia bleibt auf alle FÄlle dabei,allerdings halte ich von Nvidia nix mehr erst bei meien e-bug PC war eine gleich von anfang kaputte 8500 Gt dabei,das hat mich 70 € gekoste,da ich anfangs keien Garantie bekam die zu ersetzen,vorher hatte ich schon mal eine FX 5200 die mir durchgebrannt ist(gpu produktionsfehler),der Austausch von Gigabyte brachte mir ein Modell mit Fehlerhaften Speicher,jetzt hab ich ne ATI 4670(in meinen aktuellen System...) und 0 Probleme+sehr energiesparend....,allerdings in meine 2 Rechner die xfx 6200 war für den Preis TOP,aber sonst schwächelt nvidia bei der QUalität,auch teiweise bei der Leistung



wirklich?= ^^ hatte bei der qualität meiner bisherigen nv karten keine probleme.... meine gute alte 6600 gtx is sogar mal ohne lüfter 1 bis 2wochen gelaufen ^^ bis ich gemerkt hab, dass er wegen staub hängen geblieben is  da war der cpu lüfter noch lauter als die Graka... is heute ja meist andersrum xD... werde allerdings auch zu amd wechseln, bei meiner nächsten graka....wobei meine 9800Gtx+ mir im mom gute dienste leistet ^^ vielleicht hattest du ja einfach nur pech ^^.... 
naja auf jedenfall bauen die bei nv, so kommts mir vor, nur ******* ^^...
die ham sich ziemlich auf dem G80 ausgeruht und jetz is amd halt der klare P/L sieger.... die bauen sau schnelle karten, zu nem guten preis.
allerdings soll die ausfallquote von amd gpus (viel?) höher sein als die von nv.... es gibt einige hier im forum, bei denen ich scho gelesen hab, dass die karte abgeschmiert is ^^... vielleicht war bei manchen ja ein bisschen oc im spiel, aber trotzdem, bis jetzt find ich die nv karten stabiler als amd karten^^... oder hört man von abgeschmierten nv karten nur weniger? ^^
Gruß KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

amd karten verkaufen sich nur wie geschnitten brot deshalb hört man auch häufiger von amd karten die den geist aufgeben. prozentual liegt die ausfallrate um 2-5%höher als die der geforce, was an dem auf silent getrimmten stockkühler liegt und an den von manchen herstellern genommenen billigen spawas. beides probleme die mitlerweile aus dem weg sind.
und viel oc ist bei den ausfällen im spiel( einmal techpowerup forum nen bisslangelesen und du denkst ati baut nur noch ******* bis du siehst wie hoch die karten teilweise ohne spawa kühlung gekloppt wurden).

mfg


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei mehr als 10% der Nutzer überhaupt ankommt, dass Nvidia was damit zu tun hat, dass ein paar Firmen keine Karten mehr anbieten. Und von den 10% werden es auch nicht alle negativ auffassen, ich z.B. seh auch null Sinn darin, dass ich absolut identische Karten von 5 verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen kann.


An die Endbenutzer hab ich dabei noch gar nicht gedacht, sondern nur an die betroffenen Firmen und die, die NVidia-Produkte verbauen. Solch ein Verhalten kann sich im Prinzip keine Firma leisten und wie ich gelesen hab, wurde das auch bereits von NVidia dementiert. NVIDIA verneint die ausschließliche Zusammenarbeit mit sechs Partnern - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## rabit (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Alles papalapapp.

Weder Amd noch Nvidia können zaubern.

Einige Spiele sind halt für Nvidia und andere für Amd zugeschnitten.

Ich habe zwar eine Nvidia halte aber mehr von Amd!

Allein die relativ neue Catalyst Treiberoberfläche ist viel wert.


----------



## kmf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



rabit schrieb:


> Alles papalapapp.
> 
> Weder Amd noch Nvidia können zaubern.
> 
> ...


Aha.  Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Nix! =>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



kmf schrieb:


> An die Endbenutzer hab ich dabei noch gar nicht gedacht, sondern nur an die betroffenen Firmen und die, die NVidia-Produkte verbauen. Solch ein Verhalten kann sich im Prinzip keine Firma leisten



Wieso?
Die einen Firmen freuen sich, dass sie bessere Absatzchancen haben, die anderen haben nichts mehr zu melden.
Nett ist was anderes, aber für Nvidia seh ich eigentlich nur Vorteile.


----------



## rabit (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



kmf schrieb:


> Aha.  Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Nix! =>


Ups Thema verfehlt?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

@KaTaMaRanoiD kann sein,das lustige ist,also da ich ja noch relativ neu bin bei ocern oder interessierten,also ich wusste das ich ne FX 5200 verbaut hab,aber mehr auch nich....
Also,ich habe eig bis jtz nur eine Nvi karte oc,die 8600GTS mir der ich auch nicht unzufrieden bin,bei all meine anderen Karten hab ich nie übertaktet,alerdings hab ich wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit nvi s gemacht,also die 8600GTS und meine 6200 waren auch okay,aber die anderen Karten nicht,das fand ich nicht in Ordnung...


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> @KaTaMaRanoiD kann sein,das lustige ist,also da ich ja noch relativ neu bin bei ocern oder interessierten,also ich wusste das ich ne FX 5200 verbaut hab,aber mehr auch nich....
> Also,ich habe eig bis jtz nur eine Nvi karte oc,die 8600GTS mir der ich auch nicht unzufrieden bin,bei all meine anderen Karten hab ich nie übertaktet,alerdings hab ich wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit nvi s gemacht,also die 8600GTS und meine 6200 waren auch okay,aber die anderen Karten nicht,das fand ich nicht in Ordnung...



gut... ^^ jeder hat seine meinung ^^
naja ich seh das eig immer objektiv... kaufe halt dad, wad ich im augenblick am besten find^^
ich hatte insgesamt eigentlich noch kein schlechtes produkt von nVidia... waren alle eigentlich top^^ nur der preis.... nvs kosten im vergleich zu amds sehr viel... darum denke ich wird es nv jetz auch schwerer haben ihre karten an den mann zu bringen. auch der image schaden, den sie bei einigen haben, wie man schon sagte, bei denen, die es mitkriegen, wird ihnen noch ein wenig nachhängen.....
nv tut im mom komische dinge ^^ 
deshalb is meine einstellung zu nv im mom eher.... "zurückhaltend" 
mal sehen ob mich meine 280gtx die ich (hoffentlich) bald krieg umstimmen kann....


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

,das hoff ich für dich....,ja jeder hat seine Meinung,belassen wir es dabei


----------



## hyperionical (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Im Endefekt is es eigentlich egal, da ich als (früherer) SLI-Nutzer die Probs kenne und so jetzt nur die zum Aufrüstungszeitpunkt stärkste Karte kaufe --> damals der G80 der GF88Ultra. Und bin sehr zufrieden (keine Probs, viel OC, Crysis flüssig). Und die nächste vlt. wieder eine ATI.

Ergo


----------



## kmf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

HardSpell meldete gestern, dass weltweit wahrscheinlich 1000 weitere Jobs auf dem Spiel stehen. HARDSPELL.COM-NVIDIA denies planning more job cuts


----------



## uuodan (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

Steht da nicht "denies", also "verneint" bzw. "streitet ab"?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*

hier nochmal die Marktanteile:
Also so schlecht siehts nich ausfür Nvidia, ATI hat 3% dazugewonnen Nvi 3% verloren.
Genau genommen führt Intel sogar,aber das nur weil es halt alle GPU´s sind,also auch Office PCs etc..

Quelle:Ati Forum


----------



## kmf (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlechte Zeiten für NVidia*



uuodan schrieb:


> Steht da nicht "denies", also "verneint" bzw. "streitet ab"?


_Amid media reports that NVIDIA plans to cut another 1,000 more jobs in the near future_

NVidia hat das als kompletten Unsinn zurückgewiesen. Oft enthalten solche Meldungen aber auch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit - frei nach dem Motto: Es wird viel geschwätzt, es ist aber auch viel wahr! 

Wir werden sehen, wie die Zahlen bei NVidia ausschauen. Stichtag war der 26.10. Die müssten also die Tage veröffentlicht werden.


----------

